# Midsummer Great Escape, Belvoir Castle, Grantham.



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Club pre-booking for this show is now open and will close on Friday 27th May 2011.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=313

In case you don't know how to book to camp with Motorhomefacts.com, this is how:

First put your name on our provisional list of attendees, then go to the Website link in the rally listing. Follow the Booking instructions and complete the online form, don't forget to put Motorhomefacts.com down as your club. When you have completed and paid for your booking with the organisers, please confirm your attendance on our list from the e-mail you received when you put your name on our list provisionally. If for any reason you can't confirm yourself, send a PM to one of the rally marshals and they will do it for you.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just a reminder folks you have just over 4 weeks now in which to book for the Great Escape and there is still room for a few more to join us at Belvoir.




Jacquie


----------



## joedon (May 16, 2011)

Hi due to having no camper we have a ticket available for this show Thursday to Monday for 2 adults and 2 children and a motorhome.

I have checked with Warners and they have advised that I can transfer it as long as I phone them to change the registration number and the new people using it do the same there is no problem to change it.

We paid £45 for the ticket but will accept a reasonable offer if anyone wants to take advantage of it.

Please email with your telephone number and we can arrange everything, thanks.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

joedon said:


> Hi due to having no camper we have a ticket available for this show Thursday to Monday for 2 adults and 2 children and a motorhome.
> 
> I have checked with Warners and they have advised that I can transfer it as long as I phone them to change the registration number and the new people using it do the same there is no problem to change it.
> 
> ...


Hi joedon

I take it this ticket is not booked in for Motorhomefacts camping area as you are not on our rally list so anyone taking the ticket will not be able to camp with us.

Jacquie


----------



## joedon (May 16, 2011)

This is a MMM ticket and is in the camping area which according to the map on the back is all in the same area, forgive me if I am wrong.


----------

